# drop net



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

well I usually surf fish but my girl friend and her family wanted to bridge fish so we went out to bob sikes. on the way out we stopped and bought a drop net. im pretty sure we left it at the foot of the bridge in our rush to get out of there last night because it was pouring rain. its brand new. has a white and red float. the rope was probably still coiled up. I just don't remember seeing it in the bed of the truck and its too early to call over and ask. if you may of found it I would gladly appreciate the return. or atleast hold it until I can come pick it up. thanks!!


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

Good luck! Every time I've been out to Bob Sykes, I've noticed that there are more than just one or two "undesirables" out there lol. You never know though, you might get lucky


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

SaltFish said:


> Good luck! Every time I've been out to Bob Sykes, I've noticed that there are more than just one or two "undesirables" out there lol. You never know though, you might get lucky


yes I know but I was just wanting to see.


----------



## snelljps (May 11, 2013)

I was the last one off the bridge during the rain storm. It wasn't there then. Someone probably picked it up while everyone was running off.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

snelljps said:


> I was the last one off the bridge during the rain storm. It wasn't there then. Someone probably picked it up while everyone was running off.


were you the guy in the tent?


----------



## snelljps (May 11, 2013)

No, I was about 75 ft down from him towards the parking lot. I had a rigged up yellow dolly for a cart.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I got one in Milton you can have if you don't get yours back. It may have a hole or two to patch, bit you are welcome to it


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

snelljps said:


> No, I was about 75 ft down from him towards the parking lot. I had a rigged up yellow dolly for a cart.


oh then we left after you. when we left he was the only person we saw and we were closer to the north end of the bridge then him. thanks though.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

jaster said:


> I got one in Milton you can have if you don't get yours back. It may have a hole or two to patch, bit you are welcome to it


thanks but I don't do enough bridge/pier fishing to take the time to patch the holes. I really do appreciate the offer though.


----------



## snelljps (May 11, 2013)

What time was that cause I came back after the first storm and the tent guy was the only one there?


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

snelljps said:


> What time was that cause I came back after the first storm and the tent guy was the only one there?


 
oh ok. we left in the middle of the first storm. it was just us and the tent guy when we left. we were gonna tough it out but it was just raining harder and harder so we left.


----------

